# The Watch Macro Photography Gallery Thread



## GuySie

We've got black and white and wristshot gallery threads here, but we don't seem to have a watch macro photo gallery thread yet. I figured it might be fun to start one. Post all your beautiful watch macro pics!


----------



## GuySie




----------



## leftnose

I'm pretty sure I've posted this here before.


----------



## wwarren




----------



## Muddy250

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## camb66

Great shots guys!


----------



## AkkuDreamz

here's my Casio G Shock GA100 1A4DR


----------



## Hanwen

Here are mine:


----------



## drthmaul

Excellent pics!


----------



## GuySie

Vintage Russian Molnija pocketwatch movement, built in summer 1952 (as indicated by the 2-52 stamp in the lower left corner).


----------



## asphericalperspective

I don't know what it is, but a macro shot of a well-made movement is just so attractive.


----------



## Graeme

just a few I've been playing with.






















Regards
Graeme

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Danny T




----------



## incognito

here are some old shots I took...

Ball Fireman I









Oris BC Diver Regulator


----------



## GuySie




----------



## Doom

Hamilton Frogman via iPhone


----------



## BlackLight




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Doom

I'll have to try this again, too much fuzz around this HMT


----------



## Doom

One more, although it's horrible too


----------



## systemcrasher

Hi all, some great macros uploaded on this thread!

The lens I'm using is not the best macro lens available. So please excuse the chromatic aberration.. Didn't turn out too badly considering I had no tripod :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Phreaky

ADSL 04 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Scottish Steve

kiwidj said:


> View attachment 822211
> 
> 
> View attachment 822213


Great pic. What brand is that again?


----------



## Matillac




----------



## Will_f

Will


----------



## deerworrier




----------



## deerworrier




----------



## deerworrier




----------



## SynMike




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## hiro1963




----------



## john wilson




----------



## flyinghell34

One of my better macro shots. Love the detail Breitling can produce printing their dials. I love the detail of the panel lines of the planform image.


----------



## Topi

While not an extreme macro, I think this would qualify at least as a close-up of a watch (a Russian Maktime chrono).









Topi


----------



## senna89wc12

Here are some of my favorite Macro shots of some of my former and current watches I have done:


----------



## 440saw

You'll recognize the Molijna....BUT:what I wanted to say was you all had some wonderful shots, Thanks for the diversion today!


----------



## lurkerized




----------



## Mojo31

First go at this:


----------



## Longjean

The alpha movement


----------



## Eeeb

A few I have done over the years:


----------



## Erick Num

Some vintage watches from my collection:


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## uscmatt99

A few close-ups of my POC 9300.


----------



## Will3020

Eeeb said:


> A few I have done over the years:
> 
> View attachment 910833
> 
> 
> View attachment 910834
> 
> 
> View attachment 910836
> 
> 
> View attachment 910837
> 
> 
> View attachment 910839
> 
> 
> View attachment 910840
> 
> 
> View attachment 910841
> 
> 
> View attachment 910842
> 
> 
> View attachment 910843
> 
> 
> View attachment 910845
> 
> 
> View attachment 910846
> 
> 
> View attachment 910847
> 
> 
> View attachment 910852
> 
> 
> View attachment 910853


Wow spectacular marco shots, what kind of macro lens ?


----------



## Rush

Something a little different:










ouch!


----------



## aldrin




----------



## Hobbit712

A few recent ones.

View attachment 996961


View attachment 996962


View attachment 996963


View attachment 996965


View attachment 996967


----------



## swift

View attachment 1010468


View attachment 1010471


View attachment 1010475


----------



## jimmy jones

flyinghell34 said:


> One of my better macro shots. Love the detail Breitling can produce printing their dials. I love the detail of the panel lines of the planform image.


I agree with the detail. That watch is one of my favorites and so is that jet!


----------

